# PVC Milking Stand Plans?



## Evergreen160 (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm having a hard time finding plans for a PVC milking stand.  Can anyone help?  It needs to be big enough for a full-sized nubian.  Thanks!


----------



## daisychick (Jun 7, 2012)

I made one!  I used the plans from the link on the milking stands thread on here.   I just made mine a little taller and wider than the plans said.   It works pretty good.    I will try to find the link.   I had to make sure and glue each and every connection because Nubians are strong and bull headed and showed me all the weak links.   

Here is mine with Luna in it.





Mine just made


----------



## daisychick (Jun 7, 2012)

Here it is
http://pholiafarm.com/milk_and_milking.htm


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Jun 7, 2012)

I know this is not PVC but I use this one it it it awesome. Real sturdy and not expensive. 
http://fiascofarm.com/goats/milkstand.html


----------



## Melanchaweiz (Aug 20, 2012)

Seems like some people paint the board to seal it up somewhat. I was wondering if anybody had tried covering it with vinyl (vinyl floor remnant from a floor covering store) or something along those lines instead of painting?
Just gathering ideas,
Meli


----------

